# Fork rake for Vamoots compact



## velopup (Jun 2, 2002)

I finally bit the bullet and bought a Moots. I'm getting too old to put a price on happiness...
Q: Any thoughts on fork rake? My racing days are over and I value predictable handling and flow. First compact for me, too.

T


----------



## tigoat (Jun 6, 2006)

velopup said:


> I finally bit the bullet and bought a Moots. I'm getting too old to put a price on happiness...
> Q: Any thoughts on fork rake? My racing days are over and I value predictable handling and flow. First compact for me, too.
> 
> T


Congratulations!

As for the fork rake, it depends on the size and head tube angle of the frame, but I suspect anywhere between 40mm to 43mm should work just fine. If a "slower" steering is desired, then you need a longer trail, which requires a shorter fork rake, so you may want to stay on the shorter size of the rake. Why not give Moots a call and give the info directly from the horse's mouth. Have fun!


----------



## FTMD (Sep 20, 2002)

velopup said:


> I finally bit the bullet and bought a Moots. I'm getting too old to put a price on happiness...
> Q: Any thoughts on fork rake? My racing days are over and I value predictable handling and flow. First compact for me, too.
> 
> T


In my experience, you should go with a 41. I initially built up my Vamoots with a 43, and found it too twitchy for my tastes. I rode it that way for some time, but then put a Ouzo with the 41 on and it slowed the steering down significantly. Not slow mind you, just more predictable. I was much happier after the switch. I believe there are some threads over on the Moots site discussing this and the consensus is the 41.

BTW…my Vamoots is for sale in the classifieds.


----------



## velopup (Jun 2, 2002)

Thanks for your input. I think I'm going to try a 41.

T


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2007)

*Moots' says . . .*

at least for the 53.5 compact, the frame was designed around a 45mm rake.


----------



## ipaul (Feb 16, 2004)

justin d gericke said:


> at least for the 53.5 compact, the frame was designed around a 45mm rake.


I second that statement as I found out first hand the effects of a 4.3 on my custom compact that has the same head angle as the 53.5. The 4.3 was way too much for the bike. It just never "matched". I through a 4.5 on, even though I felt I needed a slower handling rake. My other frames with similar head angles always worked fine with this size rake so thats why I tried it. In the end, the handling may still be fast, but the predictability is much improved. 
Lesson. Just ask Moots.


----------



## Kiddiecar (Feb 10, 2007)

*Tire hits toe*

I just built a Moots Compact (55cm) and used a 43mm rake. My toe hits the tire (700x23) when I do a quick turn (like U-turn). Other than that, it works well. Also, I wonder if a 45 might be a bit softer on chip-sealed roads.


----------



## 1speed_Mike (Feb 16, 2004)

justin d gericke said:


> at least for the 53.5 compact, the frame was designed around a 45mm rake.


Here's the reply I got from Moots yesterday concerning my questions regarding rake/length for a (potentially  ) new Moots Compact: 

"A 371mm length is common and correct, you’re looking for as close to a 45mm rake as possible on a 52cm frame. 

Hope this helps, take care, -Amy"


----------

